# Seitenzahlen in Word ausgeben



## Lektor21 (9. September 2007)

Hallo!

Wie kann man in Word die Seitenzahl des Dokuments ausgeben?

Also ich habe eine Rechnung, wo oben "Seiten:" steht. Da möchte ich nun die Seitenzahl stehen haben! Geht das und wenn ja wie 

Danke schonmal


----------



## h4dhunTer (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
ja das geht. Einfügen > AutoText > Kopf und Fußzeile > -Seite-


----------



## Lektor21 (9. September 2007)

Ja dann wird mir aber nur die Aktuelle Seitenzahl gezeigt. Ich möchte aber die Gesamtseitenzahl des Dokuments ausgeben!


----------



## h4dhunTer (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
also das ist nicht so schwer. Du warst ja nun schon unter Einfügen > AutoText > Kopf und Fußzeile . Hättest du ein bisschen weiter geguckt hättest du da gesehen: Seite X von Y.


----------



## Lektor21 (10. September 2007)

Hmm bringt mir trotzdem nichts!

Ich habe ein Rechnungsformular was per Auktionsexperte austomatisch ausgefüll wird;

Seiten:	         ?
Ust-IdNr.:	<Meine_UStNummer>
Datum:	       <Aktuelles_Datum>

Nun muss aber Word automatisch bei jedem Generieren die Seiten ausgeben! Wenn ich aber nun auf Einfügen > AutoText > Fußnote > Seite X von Y klicke wird ja mir nur das gerade aktuelle ausgegeben.

Wenn ich also nun eine Rechnung generiere steht immer das gleiche da, je nachdem was ich in der Vorlage erzeugt lassen habe!


----------



## Lektor21 (10. September 2007)

Ich habe sowas im Netz gefunden:

{ IF { Page } < { NumPages } { = { Page } + 1 } "" }

Kann man das nicht irgendwie umschreiben und auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen?


----------



## Lektor21 (11. September 2007)

Ich habe sowas im Netz gefunden:

{ IF { Page } < { NumPages } { = { Page } + 1 } "" }

Kann man das nicht irgendwie umschreiben und auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen?


----------



## Lektor21 (13. September 2007)

Na gut vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Anworten! Kam kaum hinterher!

LOL


----------



## rene2407 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Lektor21.
Wenn du in der Kopfzeile bist erscheint Symbolleiste.
Hier gibt es einen Button "Anzahl der Seiten einfühgen" gekenzeichnet durch Blatt mit zwei Pluszeichen.
Ich hoffe das ist das was brauchst


----------

